# Cooler Bench



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Last night at the BBQ cookoff, I noticed the big coolers were all sitting on the ground, so I got to thinking... :yes4:

Why doesn't someone build some benches for the coolers to sit on. That way, the drinks are easy to reach without bending over, and there would be storage underneath. I made it so a case of water bottles will slide in and two cases of beer/soda can be stacked under there also. That should provide for ample storage and keep the tipsy party goers upright! :dance3:

My thinking is the legs should be treated lumber; maybe the slats also. The cookoff team has the same spot every year, and even though the lot is paved, there is still the occasional water puddle.

I don't know if I will build any of these or not. They have a lot of stuff to set up/tear down, and store every year. But it is three days of fun and games! 

I wouldn't mind building several of these in trade for a membership.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see that Sketchup is keeping you active Mike....Good to see...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> I see that Sketchup is keeping you active Mike....Good to see...


Yup Im beggining to think Mikes there biggest fan . Getting good at it too .

Mike I'd exceed the footprint of the cooler so that there could be a border so it doesn't slide around . Great idea though as that is pretty annoying after the 20th beer

Geez looking at this more I'd be taking this to Shark Tank !


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

150 qt holds several cases plus ice. Not going anywhere.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> 150 qt holds several cases plus ice. Not going anywhere.


Well I forgot everything is bigger in Texas


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike.........I was already impressed with how fast you're coming along in Sketchup. Now that I'm learning it myself, I'm doubly impressed.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Consider making it as a knockdown for easy transport or with wheels and handles like a wheelbarrow or four wheel like a cart


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

They are on the ground to test your balance. If you fall over, you're done drinking for the day. LOL.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

john60 said:


> Consider making it as a knockdown for easy transport or with wheels and handles like a wheelbarrow or four wheel like a cart


I'm liking the idea of two wheels on one end amd handle on the other . Kinda like lugging arond luggage


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

john60 said:


> Consider making it as a knockdown for easy transport or with wheels and handles like a wheelbarrow or four wheel like a cart


Thanks John. I'll find out more later when I get a chance to talk to Karen.
Today was tent tear down day. She posted a pic. Looks like a couple of hours and the tent was bare.

I don't know the logistics. Benches like these may simply be too cumbersome and more worry than worth having.

Everything goes into storage until next year. I bet the crew is tired after a long day and evening on Saturday, then have to return Sunday morning for tear down. UGH!

This morning it was raining!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Double duty bench*

Mike,

I like the idea of getting the cooler up off of the deck, but what if you aren't needing the cooler? I always can use extra storage... 

I built this one a little while back to hold camp chairs and the Weather-Tech floor mat for my wife's car. The mat is heavy rubber with raised edges to catch whatever the dogs track into the vehicle. She can't use the 3rd row seats with the mat in the car because it rolls up into 1 foot diameter roll as wide as the back of the car, and it was too wide for most standard outdoor storage boxes.

It is pressure treated lumber and Siding. It went together VERY fast, with those terrible pocket hole screws (coated ones) and gorrilla glue. The siding panels inside give it a ton of additional strength. It has had 3 adults sitting on it without issue. It could support 2 large coolers easily!

It has weathered the years nicely. It makes a great bench as well as storage box, and a cooler could fit nicely on it as well. In my application it is on a covered porch, but with a little modification the bench top could provide protection on an open deck. The bottom has gaps in it to allow dirt and the like to fall out.

In case you don't know what a weather tech liner is http://www.weathertech.com/cargo-liner/ (they are awesome)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I like that. Nicely done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a final revision in place. The 150 qt coolers are 42 inches long so I lengthened the bench 1 1/2 inches. Then I discovered my local HD doesn't carry 1x4 treated boards, so I changed the drawing to reflect 1x6's.

So, here it is as of now.

Room for one 150-162 Qt cooler
Storage for up to 7 cases of sodas/beer or four-5 cases of water

- All treated material
- Coated Deck Screws
- Tightbond III glue 

Total cost of materials - $49.

From what I saw, three would take care of the drink coolers, but no doubt, more could be utilized.

I will see if they are interested in a trade of some sort for event passes/discounted membership or whatever. The labor and materials would be on me.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice design Mike. Got provision for draining the cooler water?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Nice design Mike. Got provision for draining the cooler water?


The ground is not far away! 

The cookoff is held in part of the huge parking lot around NRG Stadium in Houston. It is paved, so they just drain the water to the pad. 

Also, those big coolers have hose connections so, if needed, a hose can be connected to direct the drain off.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That bench looks loaded for a good sized party!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kp91 said:


> That bench looks loaded for a good sized party!


Yes sir. They had three of them loaded, just sitting against a wall. I didn't get to see the set up behind the bar. Each tent is a private party. Our friend gets us tickets every year so we go one of the three nights.

Lots of folks just stroll through the streets listening to the music from 3-400 teams. Lots of people watching to be had, I gar-on-tee!!! :yes4:  :dance3:


----------

